# sore and kinked tail pleasehelp



## drinkinbud (Feb 6, 2009)

hello i am just a bit worriedabout my 3 month old argentine B+W tail. It seem to be sore for him underneath and seems to be kinckt about three quarters of the way down towards the tip he has just shed but i am a bit worried. It seems to be abit red underneath. I have all the temp settings right and have a humidity hide for him, i also usea level 10 U.V tube and give him micro calcium and terra vit suplements. He is still eating and drinking well altough a bit lethargic. Any help or advice would be much appreciated thanks

andy


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Hi there, welcome to the forum. Can you post a pic of the sore part of your tegu's tail/


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

im glad i found this group i am from the uk and there are not very many people who can advise. Sorry these are the best pictures i could get.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Hopefully a more experienced tegu owner can chime in soon. 

I'll try to help. 

How long has this been going on for? When did you first notice the red and the tail kinking? What brand are you using for a UVB light and how old is it? How close can the tegu get to it? What are you feeding him? 

If you answer these questions maybe we can figure out what's wrong.


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

hi thanks for the reply i am using a repti glow 10 its brand new its only 50cm away from him i have it on on a twelve hour cycle the temp in his tank is 80-90 and under his basking lamp 100 he has a humid hide as well as two normal hides one at each side of the tank. I feedhim on a diet of pinkies, crickets,mealworms and also use micro calcium and teravit suplements. It only appeared about two days ago after he shed which was last week. he is eating and drinking fine but a bit lathargic. It also seems dry on his tail like when we have dry skin. He also has a large tray that he can bathe in.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

50cm (20") is too far away from a florescent UVB bulb, 30cm (12") would be better. How old is the bulb? The kink could be MBD if he's not getting enough UVB. Did you measure the basking temp on the surface (with a TempGun) or the air?

Do you give a bath once or twice per week (20-30 minutes)?? That would help loosen any stuck shed. He could be slowed down , but not hibernating, like many others. Put some Siladene cream (get from a vet) on the wound once a day and it should heal quickly.


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

hi thanks for the reply i use an air thermometre to measure the heat. The uv tube is a reptiglo 10 uvb it is only a new. I will lower it down to 30cm and get some of that cream. What temp would you suggest when you bath them i do it at luke warm, thank you so much for the advice it is much appreciated


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

You need to measure the surface basking temp. If the air is 100 the surface is probably hotter. 

I bath at 85-95 F (30 to 35 C).


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

thanks for the advice i will keep you informed on the progress 

thanks Andy


----------



## kingbenny (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Glad you are getting some advice Andy, I knew the good people here would be able to help (it's Michael from Facebook btw). I'm far from an expert but I'd guess there was the start of some MBD there as well. its obvious you are really trying to help this guy so I hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Does that look like a break in the bone to anyone else?


----------



## kingbenny (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Its quite a long way to the left right yeah, is it possible the bone broke while trying to shed? Wouldn't the tail drop if that was the case? It might be wasting of the flesh that makes it look that way though, its hard to see.


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

thanxs guys i have been to the vets to pick up some cream for his tail it wasnt cheap but he is worth alot more than money to me. Fingers croosed he will be ok thanks guys


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

ill keep you posted how it goes fingers crossed he wont loose it


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Oh that's good news. Did the vet take a look at him? Maybe they can give him some liquid calcium too?


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

his tail is looking much better today the cream seems to be working fine he is getting more like his cheecky self again now  hes back at the vets tomorrow for a check up but its looking good i will post some pics tomorrow of how better it looks


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

what cream?


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

hi guys sorry for the late reply yeah the vettook alook at him and said it would be 50 50 chance of keeping the tail. that was two weeks ago now after bathing him every other night for 20 mins a night and using the cream (thanxs for the advice) a ring of layers of skin came off it wasnt noiticable till it came off this is what seemed to be kinking his tail it is a bit sore now but straight and seems well hope this will help if any other people have the same trouble. We did not notice the skin had not shed either did the vet. Please take the advice i got from this site if your tegu has this problem it has helped alot i will post a pic of the tail now asap. thanxs so much people 

Andy


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

the cream the vet gave is siverdean (over her in the uk its called Flammzine)


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Sweet thanks


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Oh that's good news. So it looks like the tail is gonna make it?


----------



## drinkinbud (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

yeah it does its so much better and straight :-D he has shed well on it aswell i will post a pic of it


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

Thats great


----------



## drinkinbud (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: sore and kinckt tail pleasehelp*

[attachment=0]

This is a picture of his tail now after using his cream the vet gave him. He has shed properly now and the kink turned out to be a thick piece of skin around the area. 

He is due back at the vets tomorrow.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice good job. Keep us updated!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 2, 2009)

That's fantastic! =)


----------



## drinkinbud (Mar 10, 2009)

its getting better buy the day the colour seems to e coming back aswell ill get a pic posted


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------

